# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Coś naturalnego na kaszel

## aros5

Co podać zamiast syropu na kaszel i bolące gardło?

----------


## focus9

na bolące gardło to tantum verde. Moim dzieciom pomaga. Co do kaszlu to najlepszy jest sok z cebuli. Kroisz cebule na plasterki i wkładasz do miseczki lub innego pojemnika. Posypujesz cukrem i czekasz aż puści sok.

----------

